# Gary Cooper Westerns



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Turner Classic is running 5 Gary Cooper Westerns tonight. In sequence The Westerner, Man of the West, High Noon, Along came Jones, and Vera Cruz. Get your VCRs dusted off!


----------

